# With extender...



## jeffashman (Aug 16, 2021)

These two are a little different, because I used a 2x extender (actually 1.4x with my lenses, I think) that I had in a drawer. I had purchased the extender last year on eBay, and it didn't work with AF, but it worked OK with MF, but that wasn't what I wanted it for. Today, I was reading an article, and one of the comments mentioned that with most extenders on a Canon, with third party lenses, you have to use the  LiveView, and not the View Finder for them to work with AF. Yep! It works!

Black Sodier Fly


aug16202101 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr

Fall Armyworm Caterpillar


aug16202102 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice shots.....


----------



## Space Face (Aug 17, 2021)

They've come our well J.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 17, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice shots.....


Thanks!


Space Face said:


> They've come our well J.


Thanks! I did some more testing today, and with the Sigma 105mm Macro, it looks like it is acually achieving 2x, which is nice.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 17, 2021)

It might not be the extender, rather the reduction in light.  Many DSLRs require a minimum of f 8 to autofocus through the viewfinder.  Dual pixel AF works with less light so you may find your extender works only in, or better in, live view depending on the body.

The R5 and R6 support dual pixel AF through the view finder so my 100-400 5.6 becomes F11 with the 2x teleconverter but the AF and even eye tracking still works.    There are tradeoffs with a TC but this was one of the reasons I got the R6.  It also explains the timing of the release of the 600 and 800 f 11 lenses.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice shots.  I have found the auto focus won't work with my 2X extension when I look through the view finder.   It will work when then camera is in live mode.  I use a Canon 5d with the Sigma 150-600 zoom.


----------



## Susan Will (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Warhorse (Aug 18, 2021)

You are achieving some very good macro shots!


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 18, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> It might not be the extender, rather the reduction in light.  Many DSLRs require a minimum of f 8 to autofocus through the viewfinder.  Dual pixel AF works with less light so you may find your extender works only in, or better in, live view depending on the body.
> 
> The R5 and R6 support dual pixel AF through the view finder so my 100-400 5.6 becomes F11 with the 2x teleconverter but the AF and even eye tracking still works.    There are tradeoffs with a TC but this was one of the reasons I got the R6.  It also explains the timing of the release of the 600 and 800 f 11 lenses.


Yes, that is what I learned.


Scott Whaley said:


> Nice shots.  I have found the auto focus won't work with my 2X extension when I look through the view finder.   It will work when then camera is in live mode.  I use a Canon 5d with the Sigma 150-600 zoom.


yes, that is what I discovered.


Susan Will said:


> Nice shots!


Thanks!


Warhorse said:


> You are achieving some very good macro shots!


Thank you!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 18, 2021)

Very good close-ups, Jeff. I like these.


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 18, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Very good close-ups, Jeff. I like these.


Thank you!


----------



## lesno1 (Aug 25, 2021)

That's what i call close up  great macro well done


----------



## jeffashman (Aug 25, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> That's what i call close up  great macro well done


Thank you!


----------

